# In-person Interrogation Device 93288-93292



## jessicaparker1 (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a question about the in-person Interrogation Device 93288-93292. Can a NP perform these service? The description in CPT states: includes PHYSICIAN analysis, review and report, connection, recording and disconnection.

I'm thinking the NP can perform the connection, recording and discconection but the physician will have to do the analysis, review and reporting. 

If the NP can bill, does the physician need to be present in the suite or room?

I've been searching for a week and found no answer. THANK YOU


----------



## dphillips (Sep 10, 2010)

We bill for our NP to do these and we get paid.


----------

